# DIY Chop Shop Fingers



## chantelledc (Jul 24, 2014)

View attachment 205762


MATERIALS: Liquid Latex, Powder, Toilet Paper/Cotton Balls/Paper Towel (Your choice I personally prefer toilet paper), Airbrush Fake Tan (Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs), Special Effects Sfx Fake Blood, 2-3 thin paintbrushes
TOOLS: Hairdryer, x2 Paintbrush, Make-up Blush Brush

Steps:
1. Apply a thin layer of liquid latex to your finger. Once covered dry it with a hairdryer. Repeat this until the layer is thick enough (4 or 5 times)
2. Dip your Blush Brush in some powder (Baby or Talcum Powder), brush over the layer so when you peel back the latex off your finger it won't stick.
3. When slowing peeling back the layer of Latex continue to brush powder around the connection of skin to latex.
4. Once the Latex is completely off you can start filling the finger layer with your choice of stuffing (cottonballs/toilet paper). Use something pointy like the end of a paint brush to push it back tighter. For a gory effect you can leave some hanging out.
5. Apply the fake tan to the latex layer and use a paint brush to even it out. Around the nail area smudge off the fake tan to give a pale discolored effect.
6. Dip the paint brush into the fake blood. Paint the open end of the finger over the toilet paper
5. Place the finger on some newspaper to dry

View attachment 205763


----------



## CybilHopkins (Jul 31, 2014)

OMG they look so gross because they look so real! Awesome! lol


----------

